# Apple Jelly substitute



## letscook (May 19, 2019)

I have this recipe that I have been using for years for my appetizer meatballs.  The sauce part consist of ketchup apple jelly currant jelly and cornstarch as a thickener , always a huge hit.

My problem is lately I have been unable to find apple jelly in the groceries store. Hard to believe, always was available.

So My question is what would be a substitute for apple jelly?  other then making my own.

Thank you all


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2019)

Apple juice. If you melt apple jelly, you get a liquid much like concentrated apple juice. So I'd get some apple juice and boil it down a bit to concentrate the flavor and go for it.


----------



## taxlady (May 20, 2019)

I would use Andy's suggestion or just use more current jelly.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2019)

If it is being mixed with meatballs, ketchup, etc... I would use whatever jelly I like smeared on my toast in the morning.

I think that using one flavor of jelly would work just as well as two or more flavors.

The first time I saw the meatball appetizer made with ketchup or chili sauce it called for currant jelly then it started appearing with grape jelly.  The jelly provides a little sweet to the tang of the ketchup.  It also gives a little body and shine to the sauce but most of the flavor from the jelly seems to get lost in the sauce.

Good luck!


----------



## letscook (May 20, 2019)

My mom did the equal parts of grape jelly and chili sauce, but hubbie likes this one much better.  I have used all currant and the taste is totally different. 
Thanks Andy I will try the apple juice. I also have used blackberry . The apple jelly really makes it. Thought next time I make them I will tried peach jelly.  
Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## CraigC (May 20, 2019)

Guava jelly or apricot jam.


----------



## Oldvine (May 20, 2019)

A quick check shows that Amazon has concord grape jelly.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 21, 2019)

Actually, Amazon has a bunch of apple jellies and jams.  Expensive, but if you have to have it, it's there.  
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=apple+jelly&ref=is_s


----------

